# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य

## Shri Hari

यह एक ऐसा सूत्र है जिसमे ��*ारत के ��*िन्न ��*िन्न शायरों, गीतकारों तथा संगीत करों की जीवनियों, उनकी पसंदीदा बातों से उनके छुपे पहलुओं से अवगत कराया जाएगा.
स्मरण रहे यह सब नेट से लिया गया है, मेरा इसमें मात्र कॉपी पेस्ट का ही योगदान है.

इस सूत्र में पधारने वाले हैं..
मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब जी,
मुन्नवर राणा जी,
शमसुर रहमान फारुकी,
जगजीत सिंह,
गुलज़ार,
वाली मोहम्मद वाली,
कैफ़ी आज़मी,
अली सरदार जाफरी.
और ��*ी बहुत है.....





is sutr me vibhin shayro, geetkaro aur kahanikaro ke baare me bataya jayega jaise Mirza Galib,
Munawwar Rana, Jagjit Singh, Guljar, Wali Mohammed Wali, Ali Sardar Jafri

----------


## Shri Hari

चलो आगाज़ करते हैं.



मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब जी से.


*मिर्जा ग़ालिब शिया थे या सुन्नी?*यह बात आज भी संदिग्ध बनी हुई है कि मिर्जा ग़ालिब शिया थे या सुन्नी। इस संबंध में हमारी जानकारी का आधार उनकी अपनी रचनाएं हैं जिनमें स्वयं इतना अंतर्विरोध है कि उससे हम कोई निष्कर्ष नहीं निकाल सकते। बहुत-सी बातें ऐसी हैं कि जिनके पीछे कोई आस्था या विश्वास नहीं है बल्कि वे उन्होंने दूसरों की दिलजोई और उनकी सह*मति के लिए कह दी है। इसना अशरी मित्रों को पत्र लिखे हैं तो उनमें अपने आपको शिया और इसना अशरी प्रकट किया है। मिर्जा़ हातिब अली 'मेहर' को एक पत्र में लिखते हैं

----------


## Shri Hari

'साहब बंदा इसना अशरी हूं। हर मतलब के ख़ात्मे पर 12 का हिंदसा करता हूं। ख़ुदा करे कि मेरा ख़ात्मा इसी अक़ीदे पर हो।' इस पत्र में हर वाक्य के बाद 12 का अंक लिखा है, लेकिन यही बात उनके अन्य पत्रों में नहीं मिलती। 

नवाब अलाउद्दीन ख़ां सुन्नी थे। अपने धार्मिक विश्वास के बारे में उन्हें जो पत्र लिखा है उसमें लिखते हैं :

----------


## Shri Hari

'मैं मुवाहिद-ए-ख़ालिस और मोमिन-ए-कामिल हूं। ज़बान से लाइलाहा इल्लल्लाह कहता हूं और दिल में लामौजूद इल्लल्लाह ला मुवस्सिर फ़िल वजूद अल्लाह समझे हुए हूं। मुहम्मद अलैहिस्स लाम पर नबूवत ख़त्म हुई। ये ख़त्म-उल-मुर्सलीन और रहमत-उल-आलमीन हैं। मक़्ता नबूवत का मतला इमारत, इमामत न इजमाई बल्कि मिन अल्ला है। और इमाम मिनअल्ला अली अलैहिस्सलाम हैं। सुम्माहसन, सुम्मा हुसैन। इसी तरह तो मेहदी-ए-मौऊद अलैहिस्सलाम बरीं ज़ीस्तम हम बरीं बुग-ज़रम।'

----------


## Shri Hari

*जानिए, कैसे थे मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब*मिर्ज़ा उन बिरले कवियों में से हैं जिनको चाहे अभीष्ट प्रशंसा उनके जीवन में न मिली हो किंतु उनकी योग्यता और विद्वत्ता की धाक सभी पर जमी हुई थी। हिंदुस्तान के विभिन्न प्रदेशों में उनके शिष्य थे जिनमें उस समय के नवाब, सामंत, सरकारी पदाधिकारी सभी शामिल थे। 

नवाब रामपुर के और कुछ दिनों के लिए बहादुरशाह 'जफ़र' के भी वे उस्ताद थे, लेकिन उनके अतिरिक्त बंगाल में मैसूर के राजवंश के सदस्य राजकुमार बशीरउद्दीन और ख़ान बहादुर अब्दुल गफूर 'नस्साख़', सूरत में मीर गुलाम बाबा खाँ, लोहारू के सुपुत्र मिर्ज़ा अलाउद्दीन और उनके भाई नवाब ज़ियाउद्दीन मिर्ज़ा के शिष्य थे।

----------


## Shri Hari

बड़ौदा-नरेश नवाब इब्राहीम अली ख़ाँ अपनी ग़ज़लें संशोधन के लिए भेजते थे और अलवर के महाराजा मिर्ज़ा के प्रशंसक थे। इलाहाबाद में यद्यपि ख़ान बहादुर मुंशी गुलाम गौस 'बेखबर' 'क़ात-ए-बुरहान' के विवाद में मिर्जा़ से सहमत न थे, लेकिन उनके महान् काव्य की प्रशंसा भी करते थे। इसी प्रकार पंजाब में उनकी 'दस्तंबू' बहुत लो*कप्रिय हुई और वहाँ उनके उर्दू पत्रों की भी भारी माँग थी।

हैदराबाद के समृद्ध लोगों ने उनका उतना मान नहीं किया जितना उन्हें अपेक्षित था और यद्यपि उन्होंने वहाँ के शासक नवाब मुख्तार-उल-मुल्क की प्रशंसा में जो सुंदर क़सीदा 1861 में लिखकर भेजा था उसका उन्हें कोई समुचित प्रतिफल नहीं मिला था किंतु वहाँ के अलावा, शेष हिंदुस्तान में उनके प्रशंसकों और सम्मान करने वालों की कमी नहीं थी। उनकी ख्*याति इतनी फैल गई थी और लोग उनकी शायरी से इतने प्रभावित थे कि उनसे मिलने और दर्शन करने के लिए दूर-दूर से दिल्ली आते

----------


## Shri Hari

हिंदुस्तान के बड़े-बड़े सूफियों में उस युग के एक स्वतंत्र विचारक, वयोवृद्ध शाह ग़ौस कलंदर का स्थान अनन्य है। उनके तज़किरे, 'तज़किर-ए-ग़ौसिया' में उनकी सूक्तियाँ और उपदेश संग्रहीत हैं। शाह साहब मिर्ज़ा के जीवन से भली प्रकार परिचित थे और इसीलिए वे भी उनसे मिलने गए थे। दोनों का स्वभाव एक-सा होने के कारण उनमें शीघ्र ही दोस्ती हो गई और मिर्जा़ और शाह साहब की मुलाकातों का जिक्र शाह साहब ने 'तज़किर-ए-ग़ौसिया' में इन शब्दों में किया है :

'एक रोज़ हम मिर्ज़ा नौशा के मकान पर गए, निहायत हुस्न-ए-अख़लाक़ से मिले, लब-ए-फर्श़, तक आकर ले गए और हमारा हाल दरियाफ़्त किया। हमने कहा, 'मिर्ज़ा साहब, हमको आपकी एक ग़ज़ल बहुत ही पसंद है, खुसूसन यह शेर : 

*तू न क़ातिल हो कोई और ही हो* 
*तेरे कूचे की शहादत ही सही'*

----------


## Shri Hari

*ग़ालिब के लतीफे : मेरा जूता*एक दिन सय्यद सरदार मिर्ज़ा शाम को चले आए- जब थोड़ी देर रुक कर जाने लगे तो मिर्ज़ा खुद अपने हाथ में शमादान लेकर आए ताकि वह रोशनी में अपना जूता देख कर पहन लें- उन्होने कहा क़िबला ओ काबा, आपने क्यूं तकलीफ फरमाई- मैं अपना जूता आप पहन लेता.

गालिब ने कहा मैं आपका जूता दिखाने को शमादान नहीं लाया, बल्कि इसलिए लाया हूं कि कहीं आप मेरा जूता ना पहन जाएं।

----------


## Shri Hari

*ग़ालिब के रोचक किस्से*

गालिब के खास शागिर्द और दोस्त अक्सर शाम के वक़्त उनके पास जाते थे और मिर्ज़ा सुरूर के आलम में बहुत पुरलुत्फ बातें किया करते थे- 

एक रोज़ मीर मेहदी मजरूह बैठे थे और मिर्ज़ा पलंग पर लेटॆ कराह रहे थे- मीर मेहदी पाँव दाबने लगे- ' मिर्ज़ा ने कहा 

'भई तू सय्यद ज़ादा है मुझे क्यूं गुनहगार करता है 'वोह नहीं माने और कहा' आपको ऎसा ही ख्याल है तो पैर दाबने की उजरत दे दीजिएगा' हां इसका मुज़ायक़ा नहीं- जब वो पैर दाब चुके तो उजरत तलब की- मिर्ज़ा ने कहा' भैया कैसी उजरत?

तुमने हमारे पांव दाबे, हमने तुम्हारे पैसे दाबे। हमने भी दाबे तुमने भी दाबे...

----------


## Shri Hari

*ग़ालिब के मजेदार लतीफे : आम पर नाम*

एक रोज़ बादशाह चन्द मुसाहिबों के साथ आम के बाग ' हयात बख्श ' में टहल रहे थे-साथ में गालिब भी थे-

आम के पेडों पर तरह-तरह रंगबिरंगे आम लदे हुए थे- यहां का आम बादशाह और बेगमात के सवाय किसी को मोयस्सर नहीं आ सकता था- 

गालिब बार बार आमोँ की तरफ गौर से देखते थे- बादशाह ने पूछा 'गालिब इस क़दर गौर से क्या देखते हो'-

गालिब ने हाथ बाँध कर अर्ज़ किया 'पीरोमुरशद, देखता हूं कि किसी आम पर मेरा या मेरे घर वालों का नाम भी लिखा है या नहीं-

बादशाह मुस्कुराएं और उसी रोज़ एक टोकरा आम गालिब के घर भेज दिए।

----------


## Shri Hari

*अपने ही शहर में बेगाने हैं मिर्जा ग़ालिब*आगरा। ऐतिहासिक शहर आगरा में जन्मे और अपना प्रारंभिक जीवन यहीं बिताने वाले मशहूर शायरमिर्जा ग़ालिब आज की तारीख में आगरा की भीड़भाड़ तथा आधुनिक चकाचौंध में गुम से हो गए हैं।



आज की पीढ़ी को मिर्जा ग़ालिब के बारे में शायद ही इस हकीकत का पता हो कि शायरी का बेताज बादशाह आगरा की सरजमीं पर जन्मा और पला-बढ़ा था। आगरा में अब ग़ालिब की स्मृतियों के नाम पर केवले दो मोहल्ले छोटा ग़ालिबपुरा और बड़ा ग़ालिबपुरा शेष हैं। यही कारण है कि इस ऐतिहासिक विश्व विरासत वाले शहर आगरा में इस महान शायर की स्मृतियों के कोई अवशेष भी अब सुरक्षित नहीं हैं।

मिर्जा ग़ालिब का जन्म आज से 216 वर्ष पूर्व 27 दिसम्बर 1797 को आगरा के पीपल मंडी क्षेत्र में हुआ था। इनका पूरा नाम असदउल्ला खां गालिब था। जीवन की प्रारम्भिक शिक्षा भी इन्होंने यहीं से पूरी की।

इस संबंध में मिर्जा ने खुद एक जगह जिक्र किया है कि हमारी बड़ी हवेली वह है जो लखीचंद सेठ ने खरीद ली है। उसी के दरवाजे की संगीन बारादरी पर मेरी नशिस्त थी और पास उसके एक खटिया वाली हवेली और शलीम शॉल के तकिए के पास एक दूसरी हवेली और काला महल से लगी हुई एक और हवेली और उसके आगे बढ़कर एक कटरा जो गड़रिया वालों के नाम से मशहूर था। एक और कटरा जो कश्मीरन वाला कहलाता था, इस कटरे के एक कोने पर मैं पतंग उड़ाता था और राजा बलवान सिंह से पतंग लड़ाया करता था।

ग़ालिब ने जिस बड़ी हवेली का जिक्र किया है वह आज भी पीपल मंडी आगरा में है। इसी क्षेत्र का नाम काला महल है। किसी जमाने में यह राजा गज्ज सिंह की हवेली कहलाती थी, जो जोधपुर के राजा सूरज सिंह के बेटे थे और जहांगीर के जमाने से यहां रहते थे।

----------


## Shri Hari

*अपने ही शहर में बेगाने हैं मिर्जा ग़ालिब*मात्र 10 वर्ष की उम्र में ही बेमिसाल शायरी करने वाले मिर्जा ने अपने शायराना सफर को अशद उपनाम से शुरू किया, जिसे बाद में सारी दुनिया ने मिर्जा ग़ालिब के नाम से पुकारा। 

13 वर्ष की उम्र होते-होते वे आगरा छोड़ दिल्ली चले गए, जहां उनकी शादी नौ अगस्त 1810 को दिल्ली के प्रसिद्ध शायर इलाही बख्श खां मारूफ की बेटी उमराव बेगम से हुई इसलिए दिल्ली वाले उन्हें मिर्जा नौशा भी कहते थे। 

मिर्जा को मुगल शहंशाह बहादुर शाह जफर की ओर से नजमुद्दौला, दबीरुलमुल्क, निजाम जंग की उपाधियां भी मिली थीं, लेकिन बहादुर शाह जफर के पतन के साथ ही मुगल सल्तनत धीरे-धीरे समाप्त हो गई, जिससे मिर्जा साहब की तकलीफें बढ़ती गईं।

----------


## Shri Hari

वर्ष 1857 की क्रांति के बाद अंग्रेज हुकूमत ने मिर्जा साहब की पेंशन तक बंद कर दी। अपने आखिरी दिनों की तकलीफ मिर्जा साहब ने अपने शेरों में बयां की है।

उन्होंने लिखा कि दमें वापिस व सरे राह है, अजीजो अब अल्लाह ही अल्लाह है। मिर्जा कभी भी सही बात कहने में नहीं चूके। यही कारण है कि दुनिया के प्रति अपने व्यावहारिक दृष्टिकोण से मिर्जा ने जन्नत की हकीकत को भी बादशाह से बयान करने में गुरेज नहीं किया। उन्होंने कहा, हमको मालूम है जन्नत की हकीकत, लेकिन दिल बहलाने को ग़ालिब यह भी ख्याल अच्छा है।

----------


## Shri Hari

हालांकि मिर्जा ग़ालिब ने अपनी आखिरी सांस दिल्ली में ही ली, लेकिन आगरा में जन्म लेने के कारण वे आगरावासी ही रहे लेकिन आज उनकी स्मृतियां आधुनिक चकाचौंध में खत्म होती नजर आ रही हैं। 

तिलस्मी खजाने के मानिंद शायरी करने वाले ग़ालिब की शायरी वर्षों गुजर जाने के बाद भी खत्म न होने वाला पैगाम देती है। ग़ालिब को उर्दू का पहला दानीश्वर शायर कहा जाता है। उनका लिखा, 'दीवाने ग़ालिब' आज साहित्य प्रेमियों के लिए एक पवित्र ग्रंथ का स्थान ले चुका है।

आगरा की सरजमीं के ग़ालिब आज अपने ही शहर में बेगाने से हो गए हैं। आगरा द्वारा बेगानापन दिखाए जाने पर मिर्जा का शेर- 'दिले नादान तुझे हुआ क्या है, आखिर इस दर्द की दवा क्या है' और 'हमको उनसे है वफा की उम्मीद जो नहीं जानते वफा क्या है' आज बिलकुल सटीक बैठता है।

----------


## Shri Hari

*जानिए, कैसे थे मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब*मिर्ज़ा उन बिरले कवियों में से हैं जिनको चाहे अभीष्ट प्रशंसा उनके जीवन में न मिली हो किंतु उनकी योग्यता और विद्वत्ता की धाक सभी पर जमी हुई थी। हिंदुस्तान के विभिन्न प्रदेशों में उनके शिष्य थे जिनमें उस समय के नवाब, सामंत, सरकारी पदाधिकारी सभी शामिल थे।

----------


## Shri Hari

नवाब रामपुर के और कुछ दिनों के लिए बहादुरशाह 'जफ़र' के भी वे उस्ताद थे, लेकिन उनके अतिरिक्त बंगाल में मैसूर के राजवंश के सदस्य राजकुमार बशीरउद्दीन और ख़ान बहादुर अब्दुल गफूर 'नस्साख़', सूरत में मीर गुलाम बाबा खाँ, लोहारू के सुपुत्र मिर्ज़ा अलाउद्दीन और उनके भाई नवाब ज़ियाउद्दीन मिर्ज़ा के शिष्य थे।

बड़ौदा-नरेश नवाब इब्राहीम अली ख़ाँ अपनी ग़ज़लें संशोधन के लिए भेजते थे और अलवर के महाराजा मिर्ज़ा के प्रशंसक थे। इलाहाबाद में यद्यपि ख़ान बहादुर मुंशी गुलाम गौस 'बेखबर' 'क़ात-ए-बुरहान' के विवाद में मिर्जा़ से सहमत न थे, लेकिन उनके महान् काव्य की प्रशंसा भी करते थे। इसी प्रकार पंजाब में उनकी 'दस्तंबू' बहुत लो*कप्रिय हुई और वहाँ उनके उर्दू पत्रों की भी भारी माँग थी।

----------


## Shri Hari

हैदराबाद के समृद्ध लोगों ने उनका उतना मान नहीं किया जितना उन्हें अपेक्षित था और यद्यपि उन्होंने वहाँ के शासक नवाब मुख्तार-उल-मुल्क की प्रशंसा में जो सुंदर क़सीदा 1861 में लिखकर भेजा था उसका उन्हें कोई समुचित प्रतिफल नहीं मिला था किंतु वहाँ के अलावा, शेष हिंदुस्तान में उनके प्रशंसकों और सम्मान करने वालों की कमी नहीं थी। उनकी ख्*याति इतनी फैल गई थी और लोग उनकी शायरी से इतने प्रभावित थे कि उनसे मिलने और दर्शन करने के लिए दूर-दूर से दिल्ली आते थे।

हिंदुस्तान के बड़े-बड़े सूफियों में उस युग के एक स्वतंत्र विचारक, वयोवृद्ध शाह ग़ौस कलंदर का स्थान अनन्य है। उनके तज़किरे, 'तज़किर-ए-ग़ौसिया' में उनकी सूक्तियाँ और उपदेश संग्रहीत हैं। शाह साहब मिर्ज़ा के जीवन से भली प्रकार परिचित थे और इसीलिए वे भी उनसे मिलने गए थे। दोनों का स्वभाव एक-सा होने के कारण उनमें शीघ्र ही दोस्ती हो गई और मिर्जा़ और शाह साहब की मुलाकातों का जिक्र शाह साहब ने 'तज़किर-ए-ग़ौसिया' में इन शब्दों में किया है :

----------


## Shri Hari

'एक रोज़ हम मिर्ज़ा नौशा के मकान पर गए, निहायत हुस्न-ए-अख़लाक़ से मिले, लब-ए-फर्श़, तक आकर ले गए और हमारा हाल दरियाफ़्त किया। हमने कहा, 'मिर्ज़ा साहब, हमको आपकी एक ग़ज़ल बहुत ही पसंद है, खुसूसन यह शेर : 

*तू न क़ातिल हो कोई और ही हो* 
*तेरे कूचे की शहादत ही सही'*

कहा, 'साहब, यह शेर तो मेरा नहीं किसी उस्ताद का है। फ़िल हक़ीक़त निहायत ही अच्छा है।' उस दिन से मिर्जा़ साहब ने यह दस्तूर कर लिया कि दूसरे-तीसरे दिन ज़नत-उल-मसाजिद में हमसे मिलने को आते और एक ख़्वान खाने को साथ लाते। हरचंद हमने उजर किया कि यह तकलीफ़ न कीजिए, मगर वह कब मानते थे। हमने खाने के लिए कहा तो कहने लगे कि 'मैं इस क़ाबिल नहीं हूँ मैख़्वार, रूसियाह, गुनहगार। मुझको आपके साथ खाते हुए शर्म आती है।' हमने बहुत इसरार किया तो अलग तश्तरी में लेकर खाया। उनके मिज़ाज़ में कस्त्र-ए-नफ़सी और फ़िरोतनी (नम्रता) थी।

----------


## Shri Hari

'एक रोज़ का ज़िक्र है कि मिर्ज़ा रज़ब अली बेग 'सुरूर', मसुन्निफ़ 'फ़साना-ए- अजायब' लखनऊ से आए, मिर्ज़ा *नौशा से मिले। अस्ना-ए-गुफ़्तगू में पूछा कि 'मिर्जा़ साहब, उर्दू ज़बान किस किताब की उम्दा है' कहा, 'चार दरवेश की।' मियाँ रजब अली बोले, 'और 'फ़साना-ए-अजायब' की कैसी है?' मिर्जा़ बेसाख़्ता सहसा कह उठे, 'अजी लाहौल वलाकूवत। उसमें लुत्फ़-ए-ज़ुबान कहाँ? 

एक तुकबंदी और भटियारख़ाना जमा है।' उस वक्त तक मिर्ज़ा नौशा को यह ख़बर न थी कि यही मियाँ 'सुरूर' हैं। जब चले गए तो हाल मालूम हुआ, बहुत अफ़सोस किया और कहा कि 'हज़रत, यह अम्र मुझसे नादानिस्तगी (अनजाने) में हो गया है, आइए, आज उसके मकान पर चलें और कला की मुकाफ़ात (प्रत्यपकार) कर आएँ।' हम उनके हमराह हो लिए और मियाँ 'सुरूर' की फ़िरोदगाह (अस्थायी निवास) पर पहुँचे।

----------


## Shri Hari

मिज़ाजपुर्सी के बाद मिर्ज़ा साहब ने इबादत-आराई का ज़िक्र छेड़ा और हमारी तरफ मुख़ातिब होकर बोले कि 'जनाब मौलवी सहब, रात मैंने 'फ़साना-ए-अजायब' को बग़ौर देखा तो उसकी ख़बि-ए-इबारत और रंगीनी का क्या बयान करूँ। निहायत ही फसीह और बलीग़ (मुहावरेदार और अलंकारपूर्ण) इबारत है। मेरे क़यास में तो ऐसी उम्दा नस्र न पहले हुई, न आगे होगी। और क्यूँकर हो उसका मुसन्निफ़ अपना जवाब नहीं रखता।'

ग़रज़ इस किस्म की बहुत-सी बातें बनाईं। अपनी खाकसारी और उनकी तारीफ करके मियाँ 'सुरूर' को निहायत मसरूर किया। दूसरे दिन दावत की और हमको भी बुलाया। उस वक्त भी मियाँ 'सुरूर' की बहुत तारीफ़ की। मिर्जा़ साहब का मज़हब यह था कि दिलआज़ारी (दिल दुखाना) बड़ा गुनाह है।

एक दिन हमने मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब से पूछा कि 'तुमको किसी से मुहब्बत भी है?' कहा कि, 'हाँ हज़रत अली मुर्तज़ा से।' फिर हमसे पूछा कि 'आपको?' हमने कहा, 'वाह साहब, आप तो मुग़ल बच्चा होकर अली मुर्तुज़ा का दम भरें और हम उनकी औलाद कहलाएँ और मुहब्बत न रखें क्या यह बात आपके क़यास (अनुमान) में आ सकती है?'

जब मिर्ज़ा का निधन हुआ, शाह साहब ज़िंदा थे। किसी ने आकर यह खबर सुनाई, शाह साहब ने बड़ा अफ़सोस किया। कई हसरत भरे शेर पढ़े और मिर्ज़ा के बारे में कहा, 'निहायत खूब आदमी थे। इज्ज़-ओ-इंकसार (विनम्रता) बहुत थी, फक़ीर दोस्त बदर्ज-ए-ग़ायन (अत्यधिक) और ख़लीक़ अज़हद थे।'

----------


## Shri Hari

लिपट जाता हूं मां से...मुनव्वर राना

----------

